# BF2 1.41 patch problem



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

I install BF2 from the cd, then I run the 1.41 patch (tried from both the ea website and from fileplanet), and it tries to install but a window comes up that says "Please insert disk 1 that contains file data2.cab" with a browse button to redirect it.

I wasn't sure what to do so I redirected it to my bf2 disk 1, and errors such as "CRC error: The file C:\Program files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 2\Support\readme.txt doesn't match the file in the setup's .cab file. The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor." come up as it tries to continue to install.

What should I do?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

bahamutod said:


> I install BF2 from the cd, then I run the 1.41 patch (tried from both the ea website and from fileplanet), and it tries to install but a window comes up that says "Please insert disk 1 that contains file data2.cab" with a browse button to redirect it.
> 
> I wasn't sure what to do so I redirected it to my bf2 disk 1, and errors such as "CRC error: The file C:\Program files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 2\Support\readme.txt doesn't match the file in the setup's .cab file. The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor." come up as it tries to continue to install.
> 
> What should I do?


Buy a legal copy?


----------



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a legal copy. I bought it at a computer store a few days ago...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Errors during installation, feature transfer error, cyclic redundancy check:

Typically, these errors are caused by either a damaged CD or DVD, or a faulty CD/DVD drive. To check if this is the problem, try copying the contents of the disc to your computer. Just open My Computer, right-click the CD/DVD drive, and hit Open. Hit Ctrl+A, then Ctrl+C (Select all, and copy), then paste it somewhere on your hard drive. If it can't copy successfully, then try cleaning the disc, or try to get a new one by returning it, or by contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think its a problem with the CD because I installed the game from the CD successfully, and I'm only have problems with the patch that I downloaded from the EA website and other sources. I would think that the patch only pulls files from itself, as it is the 536mb full patch. Also, it tries finding the data2.cab file in a folder in my Temp folder, in which there are 534mb worth of the patch files, which includes data1.cab but not data2.cab. I don't really understand why... I will try what you suggest anyway.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try extracting the patch file to a folder other than the Temp directory, like c:\bf2patch or something.

Sometimes games pull extra files off of a CD, but that's usually only when installing an expansion, not a patch. Still, it could be trying to get something from the CD. I guess if it's asking for the CD, then it must have a use for it.


----------



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok so I extracted the patch to another folder, and put the data2.cab file into the patch's folder. I don't think that's the data2.cab file it needs though because it still has the error about the files not being consistent with the ones in the data2.cab. I feel like the patch is missing a data2.cab file that was supposed to be included with it. Also the folder the patch creates in the temp folder is Disk 1, so that may be the "disk 1" it's referring to.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try installing the patches incrementally - instead of going from 1.0 to 1.41, go from 1.0 to 1.1, then to 1.2, then 1.3, etc., until you get to the one you need. I don't know what the BF2 patch versions are, but find a site that has all of them, like Fileplanet, and download them in order.


----------



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought of trying that, but EA for some reason didn't release an incremental patch from 1.4 to 1.41. They only have that full update.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmm, yea, you're right, that's weird. I would try it anyway - maybe the full patch will see some of the files there already, and not try to install the new ones.


----------



## bahamutod (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried the incremental updates, and even on the 1.01 update it asks for the data2.cab from disk 1. So maybe it is a problem with my disk after all. I'll borrow my friend's disk and see what happens.


----------

